# Gun Control Law challenges



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

How are you dealing with the challenge that Biden administration has put on banning assault weapons? Especially if you need it as protection in your area. Feel free to share it here.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Haven't heard anything just yet. Care to send out some Cliffs notes?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is the same fight we have been fighting for years.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> It is the same fight we have been fighting for years.


I think the Vegident pushed it into juiced territory, or will. Not sure the dude has a clue, but is following his handlers.
It is gonna get interesting, I'd imagine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whatever he does, it's gonna get in front of the Supremes, sooner or later.

Further, I believe that there isn't a lot of support for "gun control" to be found in the legislature.

What? Me worry?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CatchySaver said:


> How are you dealing with the challenge that Biden administration has put on banning assault weapons? Especially if you need it as protection in your area. Feel free to share it here.


He's not banning assault weapons (rifles). He wants to ban certain semi-automatic rifles. Please don't fall into the trap of calling these firearms (AR-15's) assault rifles. They are no such thing.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CatchySaver said:


> How are you dealing with the challenge that Biden administration has put on banning assault weapons? Especially if you need it as protection in your area. Feel free to share it here.


I am vehemently not giving a damn and carrying on with my daily life.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I am still trying to deal with the fact that Obama is still running the Country, that Biden does not know what the ATF is (Not AFT). Or why he does not even have a clue where he is half the time, Biden would not know a Assault weapon from a bottle of Geritol. And where the hell has his VP been for weeks? Yes, there are much more things to worry about. Like how long will the US last before it goes into Oblivion, or should I purchase Rosetta Stone to learn Mandarin.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

SouthernBoy said:


> He's not banning assault weapons (rifles). He wants to ban certain semi-automatic rifles. Please don't fall into the trap of calling these firearms (AR-15's) assault rifles. They are no such thing.


Thanks for enlightening me. I had it searched the second I read your statement. Found it and thought I better share it here. FACT SHEET: Biden-Harris Administration Announces Initial Actions to Address the Gun Violence Public Health Epidemic | The White House


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CatchySaver said:


> Thanks for enlightening me. I had it searched the second I read your statement. Found it and thought I better share it here. FACT SHEET: Biden-Harris Administration Announces Initial Actions to Address the Gun Violence Public Health Epidemic | The White House


Yeah it mentions "assault weapons" which technically could be any device with which one uses to attack or assault someone. My point was not at all condescending but rather the fact that many in the gun culture have come to use the term "assault rifle" when speaking about the AR-15 class of rifles. The AR-15 is definitely not an assault rifle and not a "weapon of war" which is another phrase the other side likes to use to confuse the public and create this mystique about these firearms. Real assault rifles are those of "light to medium power" which are capable of selective rates of fire. Think the classic M16 rifle.


----------

